# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  screed thickness bathroom

## jjj70

I am putting a new screed onto bare concrete for a bathroom. I would like to keep it as thin as possible( thinking 15mm max feathering down to 5mm at drain ) Will it have enough thickness for strength? Do I need to use a special product or will cement sand mix be ok? Any thoughts?

----------


## smacd3010

reading some guides on the net - seem to indicate a min of 25mm. 
others might have a better idea though

----------


## hadiya

Contact your nearest flooring contractor, take his advise and he will help you much better in this scenario.

----------


## Dean

I had the tiler guy next door do my shower recess screed and he used sand/cement mix and put it on pretty thick... Was probably 40mm on the edges down to about 25mm around the drain at a guess. He did a great job on it actually  :Smilie:

----------


## renov8or

I'm facing a similar situation with screed thickness. Always thought any layer of cement had to have a reasonable thickness otherwise unstable. Looked at the price of Lanko yesterday in Bunning and it would cost a fair bit to screed whole bathroom floor - could do the thinner bits with it and just sand cement for rest. Got talking to a staff member In Bunnings who happened to be a tiler and asked him about screeding and thickness. He suggested using Bondcrete on floor, throwing neat dry cement onto it while wet and then screed on top of that - 10mm not a problem, use a 2.5:1 mix where a bit thin for strength.  
I have heard of neat cement being used as a glue and watched a tiler laying tiles on the foodcourt floor in Westfield once - tile bed mix was almost dry (if not completely) and he spread this out as he did a few large tiles at a time, sprinkled some water over it with a watering can, threw some dry cement over it and then sat the tile on top and gave it a few hits with a rubber mallet. He was working ahead of him and over the tiles he had just laid.

----------


## Dean

Yes the tiler guy did this screed mix very dry too... I asked him if he was going to add more water (as he only added a real small amount, and he goes... nah, just enough to activate the concrete... I thought it would crumble away just by rubbing on it, but he said "wait till it sets and see" and sure enough it was certainly pretty hard!

----------


## lloyd the void

I think the floor leveling compounds can be feathered down to just a few mm's and can go up to 25mm thickness without having to add gravel etc to them.  So this might be an option. 
I also think (don't quote me) the instructions say if you add sand to it you can slope it as in a screed.  I haven't tried adding the sand to a floor leveling mix yet but i'd like to give it a go.   
Having had to pull up some floor leveler in the past after yet another mistake i can attest that it's surprisingly tough but of course check with the manufacturers instructions etc.

----------

